# Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Hey @Chris W would love Chapman to be the next school for you to interview regarding admissions. There's not a lot of info, especially in the Screenwriting discipline, so it would be nice to know a little more about Dodge and what they look for.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris W

Awesome. Great idea. We'll reach out. @Alexa P. Is interviewing AFI next week!


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline and application requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

